# Finally! I broke my first target



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Finally broke my first target.

Now I have 1 3/4" (4.5cm) target.
And my 3rd shot was a hit with new bands. I am digging this improved accuracy lately.

Using 5/16" steel and 5/8" straight cut .55mm GZK on my Alabama Hackberry natty.

Then I shot the broke target in the mouth. I immediately packed it in and wnjoyed the high.


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Isn't it a good feeling when you just can't seem to miss?????


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Yes! It is.

Then I put on a smaller target and even the near misses are fun.


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

MakoPat said:


> Finally broke my first target.
> 
> Now I have 1 3/4" (4.5cm) target.
> And my 3rd shot was a hit with new bands. I am digging this improved accuracy lately.
> ...


What's your opinion of gzk 0.55? Would it be good for 3/8 steel, with a 3/4 butterfly draw?


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Skropi, I do believe it would be. I love it...I have a very short draw and I compensate by using close 4.25 elongation and slightly smaller ammo to increase my speed.


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

MakoPat said:


> Skropi, I do believe it would be. I love it...I have a very short draw and I compensate by using close 4.25 elongation and slightly smaller ammo to increase my speed.


I thought so, as I use too little rubber with gzk 0.66, just 12.5/10mm taper, so 0.55 should be fine with a 15/10.
By the way, why dont you use a 4.5-4.7 elongation? You will get a more efficient speed this way!


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

I use it with tabs...and I find a this speed to be perfect for me. But I may give 4.75 a go and see if I like it.

But within a small error of margin I get my bands too soft to hit or too hard to draw... wear and tear on my hannds leads to less shooting.


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

MakoPat said:


> I use it with tabs...and I find a this speed to be perfect for me. But I may give 4.75 a go and see if I like it.
> 
> But within a small error of margin I get my bands too soft to hit or too hard to draw... wear and tear on my hannds leads to less shooting.


I dont like heavy draw bands either, as they are not needed for target work. If you try a 4.75 elongation, just use much less latex, so as to keep the draw weight you currently shoot. This setup should shoot faster in theory.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Congratulations on on your awesome accuracy


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Hang that trophy over your work station.


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Ibojoe said:


> Hang that trophy over your work station.


It is my shooting bag...but I like this more. Gonna do it.


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Tag said:


> Congratulations on on your awesome accuracy


Tag, you gave me this target! And some knockdown targets. I shoot those when I want to be quite.


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Awesome shooting my friend!

Sling On!


----------

